# AK90 Pin No Touch Error



## shalang (Nov 1, 2015)

Hey guys. Able to read keys but can't read the EWS. I have the OD46J chip. I have been at this for several days. I cleaned off all the pins with box cutter, ordered another ribbon cable and even tried reversing the cable on the chip but nothing goes. I even cut the small tabs inside the connector so that the chip fits snug. Used 3.02 and 3.19. 

All I get is "pin no touch".

Any ideas? I got three blank keys ready to be programmed and only have one key that I got with the car (valet).

Thanks.


----------



## ilov2xlr8 (Mar 19, 2015)

I got same problem with AK90+ and trying to read the 0D46J chip on the EWS3.3 EWS with a clip on socket and all I get is PIN No Touch! Is it really bad connection or something else? Because I've cleaned the chip pins really well...


----------



## shalang (Nov 1, 2015)

It could be that you have a fake unit which I have read. It could also be something else but unsure.

I ended up buying EWS Editor off of Aliexpress. It's a black colored box and I believe the version was 3.2.0 There's hardly any instructions on it but based on the limited videos I found I was able to make copies of my Keyes. You don't need to worry about touching the chip as you use a connector instead.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ilov2xlr8 (Mar 19, 2015)

shalang said:


> It could be that you have a fake unit which I have read. It could also be something else but unsure.
> 
> I ended up buying EWS Editor off of Aliexpress. It's a black colored box and I believe the version was 3.2.0 There's hardly any instructions on it but based on the limited videos I found I was able to make copies of my Keyes. You don't need to worry about touching the chip as you use a connector instead.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I got it!

So I'm not sure what you mean by "fake unit" but mine was definitely defective. 
I ordered another one from Amazon and it worked!! But no matter what I did with the one from eBay I could not get it to read.


----------



## BimmurBrothor (Jun 30, 2017)

ilov2xlr8 said:


> I got it!
> 
> So I'm not sure what you mean by "fake unit" but mine was definitely defective.
> I ordered another one from Amazon and it worked!! But no matter what I did with the one from eBay I could not get it to read.


I understand you have to download from the internet as well? If that's the case...tell me what's the site address...thanks!

05 X3 175k


----------



## ilov2xlr8 (Mar 19, 2015)

BimmurBrothor said:


> I understand you have to download from the internet as well? If that's the case...tell me what's the site address...thanks!
> 
> 05 X3 175k


Not sure what "download" you're referring to but the AK90 comes with a CD with needed software.


----------



## BimmurBrothor (Jun 30, 2017)

ilov2xlr8 said:


> Not sure what "download" you're referring to but the AK90 comes with a CD with needed software.


So do you have it installed and running? Give me the simple steps to get mine up and running please

Sent from my SM-G386T using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## itso2eZy (May 4, 2016)

am having the same problem ...no pin touch ...got the disk with the unit but was damaged and seller will not replace it ..had to get software from website but it doesn't work ...what info did u get for the EWS Editor ...is there a tutorial


----------



## RAYSTHENAME (Jul 11, 2018)

If you have a Pin no touch error, uninstall everything. Go to add remove programs in the control panel and browse there by installation date. That way you won't miss anything. 
Uninstall anything called Silicone. Then reinstall the software, but be sure to have the AK90 plugged in before you start installing the software. That is important. You must get the drivers all Uninstalled before you reinstall them properly with the unit plugged in. Also, I had to rotate the plug 90° counter clockwise. The arrow and the dot did not match up.


----------



## RAYSTHENAME (Jul 11, 2018)

I was unable to open the downloaded .rar file but I believe it is the same.

As a side note, I bought keys on EBay and found them to be poor quality with buttons inside that break easily and they are too wide for the door tumbler, but they do start the car just fine. Where did you get your blanks?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/315MHz-Keyless-Entry-Remote-Key-Fob-Transmitter-Clicker-Uncut-Blade-For-BMW-E46/182528912628?hash=item2a7f922cf4:g:-HUAAOSwN2VZWeNe


----------



## MPW1 (Jun 18, 2016)

I have an AK90 and i use ebay keys with out anu problems. 
You do need to download sine software that does not come with the disc 
https://www.silabs.com/products/development-tools/software/usb-to-uart-bridge-vcp-drivers

if your issues with pin connection you need to xarefully clean the protectin layer from the contacts.

I also on mone u had to pull my pins out aliutle so when i pushed it over the ews it made better contact. 
Now all works flawless with out problems

Sent from my SM-G950F using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## itso2eZy (May 4, 2016)

I bought mine from Aliexpress.com and they are the late model flip type .I bought 2 and they cost I think $17AU each with free freight ..they sell lots of BMW E46 things ..https://www.aliexpress.com/item/May...For-BMW-E81-E46-E39/32830780099.html?spm=2114.


----------

